# My mouse had a litter of one



## Jake (Jul 30, 2009)

My mouse rose just had a litter of one. Is this a rarety or does this happen often?


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

It does happen but its more likey that she had a full litter and either some were stillbon or she ate the others and cleaned up the evidence.


----------

